# Virtual Pool 4



## Richtschuetze (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch kurz Virtual Pool 4 (VP4) vorstellen.
VP4  ist schon fast wie richtiges Billard spielen. Alles was ihr in VP4  lernt ist am richtigen Tisch nachvollziehbar / nutzbar bzw. anwendbar. Die Steuerung ist gut durchdacht und gut gelungen, genauso wie die Ballphysik die erschreckend nahe am realen ist.

In  der Vollversion habt ihr 27 Billardvarianten drin. Snooker, Carambol,  Cribbage, Rotation, Bank Pool, 9 Ball usw. usw., es ist alles dabei.

Desweiteren gibt es offline eine Vielzahl an Turnieren, Hustler Karriere,  Pro Tour Karriere, Trainingsmodus, Trickshots, Video lessions.

Der  Onlinemode ist ebenfalls gut durchdacht. Es gibt stündlich Turniere und  auch Laddermatches 1 gegen 1. In Planung sind auch Ligen an denen man  teilnehmen kann.
Freie Spiele just4fun gibt es online auch. Entweder in Form eines Matches oder einer Challenge (1 Frame)

Schaut doch mal rein,

Steam: Virtual Pool 4 on Steam
VPonlinestore (auch online gratis version verfügbar): VP4 Home | Virtual Pool 4
VP4 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/VirtualPool4?fref=ts
Neuer VP4 Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAxACAt6m8g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rtMSbyo4k0


----------

